# Is a letter from Embassy required to apply for India PCC from the passport office



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Starting this thread so the response doesn't get lost in the other thread. My family is in India and have an appointment at the passport office next week for the PCC. I would like to check if we need to produce a letter from the Australian authorities for the PCC application to be processed?


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't think you need a letter from the Embassy. But you would probably need a letter from the CO as a proof of PCC requirement. This is what i found : 

Applicant has to come in person for the Application. The documents required are original passport, 2 photos and requisite fee. Processing time – 2-3 working days. If the Police Clearance Certificate is required for migration purposes, a requisition letter from the concerned High Commission needs to be attached.

India Visa Information - Singapore - Police Clearance Certificates (PCC) - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

I knew about this requirement is Singapore, but how about the passport offices in India?


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry, i thought you were talking abt Singapore!
In India, it actually depends on which Passport office you will apply for your PCC from. Most of them dont need a letter from embassy/CO etc, in most cases just the visa checklist (available online) and probably the print out of the page where it says "Indian PCC" works. But some PSKs ask for letter from CO (like Ahmedabad).
Check this thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html you will get your answers.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

I filled the form online for self and family, went to the passport office (no appointment needed for PCC) and submitted the application. 

My daughters police verification was done by a police fellow visiting home last year when we renewed her passport so they issued the PCC straight away on the same day. However, for self and spouse, they sent the case for verification as our police verification was not done at the time of our passport renewal last year and was renewed on the basis of old passport. They now say it could take upto 3 weeks for police fellow to visit and then couple of weeks for report to reach passport office where I have to go again and collect the PCC.

Hope this helps


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Requisition letter from concerned Embassy*

Hi, for PCC from indian embassy in singapore, they need Requisition letter from concerned Embassy but if we are applying for immigration and yet to submit application, how to get the requisition letter from Canadaian embassy for this? Anyone having any idea?


----------



## syedabdul_5 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi, did you get any solution for this?
I got an email from canadian embassy to submit a PCC from india.
But, since I am in singapore they require a requisition form from concerned embassy.
Now I dont know how to get that. I have asked canada immigration but no response yet.
Any help?


----------

